# Programmas / Software >  Otrreizējā instalēšana

## andri55

Vai programmatūras, kuras instalētas manā datorā Windows XP es otrreiz varēšu instalēt, ja pāriešu uz Windows Vista? (vai citu)??.

----------


## malacis

Pasaulē ir radītas miljoniem programmu. Painteresējies pie konkrētās programmas ražotāja, vai viņa produkts ir savietojams ar winvistu.

----------


## M_J

Un ko Tu vispār spēj?

----------


## dmd

beton, beidz runāt muļķības un celt augšā gandrīz gadu vecas tēmas :P

----------


## sm00x

Nu jaa, te to lameru ir tik daudz ka man sheit striidu neuzvareet. Te uzvar viedoklju daudzums  :: 
Lai gan... doomed, padomaa,  vai lamera viedoklis ir viedoklis? Blogaa varbuut jaa, a vortaalaa? arii?   ::

----------


## dmd

paga paga, nu lameris uzdeva jautājumu. normāls jautājums par softu savietojamību. visi jau nav nekādi kompju dievi. visiem nav jāzina viss par kompjiem, priekštam ir datoristi.

----------


## sm00x

NU BET PAR KO TAD ES RUNAAJU?!?!?! Kapeec cilveeks, kursh VISPAAR neko nesajeedz no kompjiem, grib instaleet seu windus pats? Riskeet ar saviem datiem un peec tam atkal rakstiit forumaa un nedeelju prasiit kaa datus atjaunot peec format...
Datu atjaunoshana maksaa vairaak nekaa Windows (re)instals.

----------


## Athlons

emmm... jautājums foruma administratoriem... tādus lietotājus, kā sm00x ir iespējams izdzēst?...   ::  
vai vnk liegt viņiem pieeju forumam?...
to sm00x - neapvainojies... nekas personisks...   ::

----------

